
Amazon Buys Maker of iPhone E-Book Reader Stanza - chaostheory
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20090428/bs_nf/66241
======
vamsee
Wow. That's a smart move. I always thought Kindle is out-dated on arrival.
People only like to lug only one brick if at all possible. And it seems a
little odd that they would lug something as big as a Kindle, when they can do
the same on their phone. I know I wouldn't bother with a Kindle.

